# 1st midwife appointment - so late?



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

I am really concerned my first midwife appointment is at 20+3. Would you consider this normal?
I had my 12 week scan & all was ok & was booked in at 14 weeks but compared to my last pg
where i was seen every 4 weeks this seems like a lifetime away.
Any thoughts


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Did they discuss screening tests for downs syndrome and spina bifida at your booking in?  If you do want them, you need to ring ante natal clinic first thing to arrange to get that done, as it will be too late very shortly.

If you aren't wanting them, I would have expected you to have been seen probably about this week, as you say, 4 weeks after your last appointment.  Have you got a date for your 20 week scan?

I think I would be inclined to ring your gps tomorrow if you aren't wanting the screening and arrange to be fitted in with your midwife this week if possible at least she can test your urine and bp, and have a listen in to your baby,

let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Many thanks.
The tests were all down prior to my 12 week scan so all ok on that front. I did call them today and have managed to
get an appointment tomorrow which is a relief, I know probably nothing to worry about but will just feel better. 

My GP doesn't have a midwife so I need to go to the hospital which is fine just a bit annoying as the waiting around goes on forever.

My 20 week scan is booked for 22 weeks.

many thanks for your reply, will let you know how it goes tomorrow
x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I wouldn't have thought you would have had the screening, as the earliest you can have them done is 15 weeks?  You tend to have your iron level, rubella status and blood group tested, plus, if you give permission, HIV/Hepatitis B,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

